# Love Of Male For The Other



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem written by a heterosexual male concerning homosexual love in males.

Oh, ye gentleman of strength and gallantry 
be it in duel or military 
with thine will thou maketh 
all that be in this world 
of grace and beauty yet 
in all ye turns amid brawn 
to those of thine own gender 
of love 

It be not seeking weakness 
or sign of which that thou
turns to one who may match thine 
deliver to thee the influence 
of body of thine soul in return 

Male with foil 
thou areth Achilles 
plunges at what be 
forward for not 
only what be pain 
of battle of sexuality 

For ye male 
none but thine own brand 
will do or suffice 
for wench be to thee 
merely to procreate 
thine nobility of all 
that be sacred in thine 
breed 

Male of adoration 
resist thine sword 
of battle thy
strife and pride 
whilst possessing 
what Stabs thy in delight as 
thou does in retaliation 

Gentry elite in acts 
of lust of flesh
that confer and obtain 
from source of aggression 
O’ rage that be inflicted 
in savagery of thine 
Nature of Sodom’s
obliteration cometh 
from deity 
of wrath have not 
mercy upon thee


----------

